# MVC (Model, View, Controller)



## KS (30. Nov 2005)

Kennt jemand diese Programmier Praxis?


----------



## Ilja (30. Nov 2005)

FAQ + Suchfunktion "MVC Pattern"


----------



## helium (1. Dez 2005)

KS hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kennt jemand diese Programmier Praxis?


Fast jeder OO-Programmierer.


----------



## Beni (1. Dez 2005)

Diese Frage ist dann wohl beantwortet :roll:


----------

